# Headers:real gains pacesetter VS Hotshot



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, yes I know, of course the Hotshot header is better, but you see I live in Canada. So, the hotshot header is 447$ U.S before shipping and sales taxes whereas the pacesetter I have right cost me 350$ canadian with everything included. However, it has started showing signs of wear and the warranty isnt out yet... If, but mischance, pacesetter wasnt cooperative, what REAL difference in to the wheels HP are we talking about between these two headers? I alreade have intake, custom exhaust, JWT ECU, JWT cams on a GA16DE, yes a GA16DE :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what engine again?  j/k

pacesetter products are not THAT bad for performance per cost wise. but the quality of the product is what really sucks....

the hotshot header will give u about 6-7 more peak HP, and about 9-10whp at around 5500RPM's. Thats a lot of hp for a lil 1.6. The pacesetter i dont know of many ppl who have one and dyno'd it but im guessing the numbers to be about half of what Hotshot's is PROVEN to be.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what engine again?  j/k
> 
> pacesetter products are not THAT bad for performance per cost wise. but the quality of the product is what really sucks....
> 
> the hotshot header will give u about 6-7 more peak HP, and about 9-10whp at around 5500RPM's. Thats a lot of hp for a lil 1.6. The pacesetter i dont know of many ppl who have one and dyno'd it but im guessing the numbers to be about half of what Hotshot's is PROVEN to be.


Half of HS's hp? I highly doubt it. 
I am a fan of pacesetter. Many people here will tell you HS only. Whatever. I've had experience with both. My friend has an I/H/E just like I do. He has a Placeracing intake, HS header, and Greddy exaust. I have ebay intake, pacesetter header and a crush and bend exaust. My car is a bit faster than his. I'm not saying that my crap is better than his expecially quality wise but real world experience... my cheap i/h/e works just as well as his i/h/e. We both have jdm engines. His is a 91, mine a 93. So... Pacesetter kicks in my opinion - experience. Can't beat the price. I live in So Cal so I don't have problems like you would in Canada with weather eating at the PS. That might be a big consideration for you.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

go to www.enjukuracing.com they got them for 399.99$ Hotshot is definetly better.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> Half of HS's hp? I highly doubt it.
> I am a fan of pacesetter. Many people here will tell you HS only. Whatever. I've had experience with both. My friend has an I/H/E just like I do. He has a Placeracing intake, HS header, and Greddy exaust. I have ebay intake, pacesetter header and a crush and bend exaust. My car is a bit faster than his. I'm not saying that my crap is better than his expecially quality wise but real world experience... my cheap i/h/e works just as well as his i/h/e. We both have jdm engines. His is a 91, mine a 93. So... Pacesetter kicks in my opinion - experience. Can't beat the price. I live in So Cal so I don't have problems like you would in Canada with weather eating at the PS. That might be a big consideration for you.


no offense or anything, but when the cars are that similar, it all comes down to driver.....try racing him again with him using your car and u using his, see what happens. :cheers:


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um...
it's quality and flow that matters...

PaceSetter headers have been known to RUST and fall apart, failry quickly.

And when you have rusty headers sitting in your engine bay, with holes starting to form in the headers... that's bad.

Your best bet.. buy HotShot... it's DYNO proven and guranteed as long as you have a sound engine.

Otherwise go cheapo, by a cheaply made non dyno proven non guaranteed header that will rust. You can try to prevent rust by coating the headers.. but by then you could of gotten professionally coated well done, set of headers.

Things are cheap for a reason. YOu can get away with as little as you can or the best you can get?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

if not, pull a mcgeiver and make your own header. Seriously tho, do u wanna spend a lil bit of money to get a product that is pretty inferior or do u wanna spend the extra bit of cash and get a high quality product......i kinda hate to say it but pacesetter is kinda like homemade stuff..and pacesetter is not setting any paces with their products. I havent heard many, if any problems with the pacesetter catback exhaust system, i would probably buy it since its so cheap and just add my own custom muffler.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> no offense or anything, but when the cars are that similar, it all comes down to driver.....try racing him again with him using your car and u using his, see what happens. :cheers:


I don't like to admit this but he is definately a better driver than I am... and my car still pulls him. We have raced many, many times. We have also done torque pulls... low rpms in like say 4th gear and my car definately hits it's torque faster I pull him quickly like that.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> um...
> it's quality and flow that matters...
> 
> PaceSetter headers have been known to RUST and fall apart, failry quickly.
> ...


I've had my pacesetter for a year now... no rust. But like I said I live in SoCal and would spend the extra money just for the quality of HS if I lived in severe weather. The last time we had snow was in 89'. My main point is that I think the power is really good. You figure it's a copy of one of the first hs designs... it's not a bad design...


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> um...
> it's quality and flow that matters...
> 
> PaceSetter headers have been known to RUST and fall apart, failry quickly.
> ...


Extremely harsh words from someone who wants everyone to pay a shitload for a name. 

Pacesetter *HAS* been dyno proven and *HAS* been guaranteed as long as you have a sound engine as well. So I bought a $160 SR20 PS header shipped, a can of $8 heat temp silver paint, and $18 flex-pipe (welded on by a friend) and paid less than $200. Where is that the same price as a HotShot header? 

By the way, I am in the rust belt of the US and here are pictures of my header, painted:
http://nismopc.tripod.com/exhaust.htm

Is the Pacesetter a quality piece? Hell no! It's a piece of shit and needs a littel TLC when you buy it.
Is the Pacesetter a good deal. Hell yea! Atleast until someone dyno's the $150 OBX stainless steel header and proves otherwise.
Is the Pacesetter the best bang for the buck header (dyno proven). Hell Yea!


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I just purcased a pacesetter header and cat back. I realize that the finish on the header is not good but you see, I manage a plasma coating Co. and I can do ceramic coatings and aluminize coatings at work. I also realize that not every one can do this but, if you strip and reprep the header properly and use a good quality high temp paint it will last a long time. For the price of a H/S header I think you can do this twice and still come out ahead.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

where did u guys find a PS header for $160?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> where did u guys find a PS header for $160?


I got mine for 149 shipped from ebay.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Pep Boys has P/S headers for 92-95 1.6L cat.#701282 for $180.91 with free shipping and if you look around you may be able to find cheaper.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got my PS header for 60 bucks shipped, used, but from Atlanta, where the rust isnt a big deal.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> where did u guys find a PS header for $160?


Got mine from www.nopionline.com 

or you can go here and see a ton of OBX (SSAutochrome) and PS headers for both SR20's and GA16's, and others. Just keep searching.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=sentra+header*


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I posted pics of my new pacesetter header on my cardomain site. I took the time to make it look like I wanted and match ported it to my head. I want everything that goes into my car done my way. I could of bought a H/S header but, were would the fun be in that? the pics are on pg.#4.


HTTP://members.cardomain.com/erick212


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have the PaceSetter header and the finish was horrible, I took it to a metalizing plant down the road and have had it flamesprayed and aluminized at a resonable price. It seems to work fine and i have noticed increased tourqe thru about 5500 rpms, sounds good, and with the aluminized finish gives it a nice white-grayish sparkle under the hood. plus u cant argue with PS prices. by far a good bang to buck ratio :fluffy: (<---dont ask why i posted that, felt kinda hyper)


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

If the metallizing co. that you had aluminize your header also did plasma spray, you should of went with a ceramic coating(yittria stabilized zirconia) that would last a long time and also be a thermal barrier. I did that on mine and it seems to work good. Did the aluminize diffuse into the header when the header got hot? If it did and you want to you can take the header back off and glass bead or dust blast it so it looks more uniform. I do that on aircraft parts after the diffusion heat treat to make them look more uniform.


Erick


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I have to agree on the PS Header I had it on for 4 months painted it silver and all was well.. Then i got a good deal on a HS Gen 4 header and went for it..


I felt like I lost power plus it seemed to make my car quiet ... I can tell you one thing the pipe off the primary is bigger on the PS .... so i went back to the PS.


----------

